# Smudge xxx



## noushka05

we knew she was living on borrowed time she'd been on and off antibiotics for months for her diseased eye but still had a good quality of life but over the weekend her health deteriorated and we made the heartbreaking decision to let her go...she'd never had much of a life she'd been straying around our neighbourhood for years and was really wary of people.. that was until we gained her trust, her ears were eaten away with cancer 2 and a 1/2 yrs ago we finally managed to get her to the vets who amputated them but the cancer had already spread to her eye and there was nothing he could do, since last years freezing weather shes lived in our home and she has never been an ounce of trouble she slept in a dog basket at the top of the stairs and only went out when she needed to go, she was so clean,

she captured all of our heart, she was just the sweetest little cat.

R.I.P our lovely Smudgeface xxxxx


----------



## thedogsmother

Have fun at the bridge Smudge, so sorry Noush *hugs*xx


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Bless her..... R.I.P little one..... Hope you are ok.... sending you a wee hug to comfort you.... It is never an easy decision to make... Pamx


----------



## ninja

So sorry noush xxx

R.I.P Smudge xx


----------



## GillyR

R.I.P. 

So sorry xxx sounds like an amazing little soul xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko

oh bless her 

what a lovely little puddy, she was blessed to have found you Noushka and had everything she needed with you.

RIP Smudge xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

sorry for yur loss...


----------



## Devil-Dogz

sweet dreams gorgeous girl.

Thinking of you Noush, I know how much she meant to you. She was lucky to have someone so kind take her in, and give her a good life while she was still here..well done. xx


----------



## RAINYBOW

RIP Sweetie xx 

Noush you restore my faith in people on a weekly basis, they broke the mould when they made you xx


----------



## angelblue

so very sorry about your loss r.i p. smudge xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Aw bless her little paws :sad: so sorry Noush huge hugs & RIP Smudge xxx


----------



## DKDREAM

aw i am so sorry that you lost smudge, But be proud knowing you have done the kindest thing for her. xx she was beautiful


----------



## WENDY517

im sos sorry to her of sweet smudge she was abrave girl and you did the best for her
she knew that too
she will be dearly remembered as she makes her way to rainbow bridge
leaving her loving memories behind
rest in peace lil one shes not far away
lovewendy


----------



## Acacia86

RAINYBOW said:


> RIP Sweetie xx
> 
> Noush you restore my faith in people on a weekly basis, they broke the mould when they made you xx


I completely agree with you. Noush is an amazing woman. Someone i look up and if i could half the person she is one day i would do myself very proud.

Noush Smudge was lucky to have you and i bet she knew it. She touched your lives and you hers.

R.I.P Beautiful beautiful girl. xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Awh Noush
I am so so sorry to read that you have lost Smudge sweetheart you must all be heartbroken, I know how very very much you cared for her. 

But rest assured you and OH gave Smudge the best possible life for that final year.

You are a animal angel - she would never have know those comforts without the kindness shown by yourself and Richard.
Bless you both.

love
Sue
xxxx


----------



## Shazach

Big big hugs Noushka and lots of love, she was blessed to find you.

Sleep well Smudge xxxx

Sharon xxxx


----------



## jill3

So sorry for your loss.
It's nice to know that she had some comfort and love in her last months with you.
If there were more people like you around the world would be a better place.
R.I.P Smudge and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry  she was a lovely little cat, and you gave her a great life 

R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## noushka05

all these lovely words from everyone mean so much to me theyre a wonderful tribute to a very special and brave little cat, thank you xxxx

i found this thread i did about her, it seems so long ago but the pics of her on there are how i would like to remember her.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/17665-update-stray-amputated-ears.html


----------



## Nina

Aww Noush, so very sorry to hear your sad news, but at least she is running free now xxxxxx


----------



## buffie

Run free Smudge.These are the ones that really break your heart.They ask for so little and give back so much.


----------



## sequeena

I am so sorry noush, she is a beautiful lady xxxx


----------



## noushka05

Nina said:


> Aww Noush, so very sorry to hear your sad news, but at least she is running free now xxxxxx


thanks so much Nina x



buffie said:


> Run free Smudge.These are the ones that really break your heart.They ask for so little and give back so much.


yes that is so true x



sequeena said:


> I am so sorry noush, she is a beautiful lady xxxx


thank you, hope youre okay yourself x


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry noush.
RIP Smudge.


----------



## westie~ma

Bless her heart  So well behaved because she appreciated what you were able to do for her. RIP Smudge xx 

Sending hugs ((( )))


----------



## WhiteKatLuva

Oh my god...I'm about to cry...
R.I.P To your beautiful cat...They capture our hearts and then they go...It's a horrible feeling...
But alas, at Rainbow Bridge, as I believe, shes up there waiting ^^
I'm sorry about your beautiful cat.


----------



## noushka05

danielled said:


> I'm so sorry noush.
> RIP Smudge.





westie~ma said:


> Bless her heart  So well behaved because she appreciated what you were able to do for her. RIP Smudge xx
> 
> Sending hugs ((( )))





WhiteKatLuva said:


> Oh my god...I'm about to cry...
> R.I.P To your beautiful cat...They capture our hearts and then they go...It's a horrible feeling...
> But alas, at Rainbow Bridge, as I believe, shes up there waiting ^^
> I'm sorry about your beautiful cat.


thank you all for your lovely words xxx


----------

